# timing a solo cam bow...?



## AR37_Shooter (Nov 13, 2005)

sorry if this is an obvious questions. i have a browning illusion (solo cam) bow. i hear alot of people talk about setting the timing and how the cams have to match up just right...etc. do you have to do this on a solo cam bow? with there only being one cam and an idler wheel...what would be there to time? if you do need to time them, how would you go about doing it?

thanks
thomas


----------



## Nolehole (Jul 25, 2006)

The cam has an "optimum" rotation or position it should be in at rest. From what I understand different bows have different preferences. With some ATA is the most critical and others BH, I believe in most cases ATA and BH supercede cam rotation.


----------



## AR37_Shooter (Nov 13, 2005)

ahh...i see. thanks for the reply. i'll get the ata and bh set and see where i stand.


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

there tend to be marks on a solo cam to indicate orientation either holes, or punches.

on some such as a mathews max cam the area where the string comes around the cam and attaches to post one should do a parallel line with the string, so there are a few methods of indicating a cam timing.


----------



## mt1961 (Jul 23, 2006)

Ar37 Shooter, I have a Browning Illusion also. There is a timing mark on the cam where your control cable crosses the cam. It is a line indented in the cam and the cable should run right with it for the cam to be in time where it is supposed to be. You may have to move your cable a little to see it. If you have trouble finding it pm. me and I'll try to get you a photo.


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

Nolehole said:


> The cam has an "optimum" rotation or position it should be in at rest. From what I understand different bows have different preferences. With some ATA is the most critical and others BH, I believe in most cases ATA and BH supercede cam rotation.



You know what opinions are like but here's mine anyway. As long as my a to a and BH are close I'd rather have my cam rotation perfect. Just seems to have better performance and less hand shock and noise. :wink: Again, its JMHO.:darkbeer:


----------



## AR37_Shooter (Nov 13, 2005)

mt,

i found the mark on the cam...everything is lined up just right. i guess if it wasn't you'd twist/untwist the string...?

t


----------



## deadonat100yard (Aug 7, 2005)

cool. what about a mathews FX. is there a mark or timing thing to tell on it??


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

deadonat100yard said:


> cool. what about a mathews FX. is there a mark or timing thing to tell on it??




You can find the timing marks for all the Mathew bows here::wink: Technical FAQ--- cam rotations---
http://forums.mathewsinc.com/index.php?sid=32916275356f26d5d2b757d0a2257825


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Yup that forum page shows them all...nice! Thanks for the link!
http://forums.mathewsinc.com/viewtopic.php?t=40837


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

AR37_Shooter said:


> mt,
> 
> i found the mark on the cam...everything is lined up just right. i guess if it wasn't you'd twist/untwist the string...?
> 
> t



Just remember when twisting strings and cables---- if you twist/shorten the shooting string you will lose lbs of draw weight-- if you twist/shorten the cables you will add draw weight. The opposite will occur if you lengthen either. :wink: Anyway, there's an art to getting the A t A, Lbs draw, cam rotation all set perfect. Nonetheless, once you do it a time or two it will become a piece of cake. :darkbeer:


----------



## Nolehole (Jul 25, 2006)

deadonat100yard said:


> cool. what about a mathews FX. is there a mark or timing thing to tell on it??


My FX for whatever reason doesn't have the timing holes and I haven't been able to distinguish a timing mark on it. But most of the other max cams I've seen do have the timing holes.


----------



## Robert Ogden (Aug 13, 2005)

*what about newberry*

solo cam on there sb1 how is that for timing ....?? were and how


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Nolehole said:


> My FX for whatever reason doesn't have the timing holes and I haven't been able to distinguish a timing mark on it. But most of the other max cams I've seen do have the timing holes.


your maxcam should have these holes...


----------



## jray57 (Jan 8, 2006)

Z2 max cams have the holes- Z max cams line up the string post. Mathews website has diagram of the older Z cam also.


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

with the older ones a string drawn from post #1 (long draw) past the cam should go parralel to the bow string (at full poundage)


----------

